# The History of Cell Size



## Jack Weston (Jan 13, 2008)

I am interested in learning the early chronology of cell size. 

If the players are: Pinchot, Gontarski, Badoux and the A.I. Root Company (the latter having decided on an average of 5 cells to an inch in late 1800s?), when and how did each exert their influence. If anyone cares to elaborate on this in detail it would be most appreciated.

Jack


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

Root revised his measurements to make his foundation have 4.83 cells per inch.

Baudoux, Pinchot, and Gontarski tried to increase toungue length and the ability to gather more nectar by raising bees in larger cells (5.74 mm.)

They increased the size of the bees somewhat but there was no proof larger bees gathered more nectar than bees raised in Root's foundation.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.beesource.com/resources/...istorical-data-on-the-influence-of-cell-size/

If you look on the left side menu for "Historical Data on the Influence of Cell Size" you can click on the individual articles from the bee journals of the day when this was taking place.


----------

